
Way of the Future (WOTF) - ksr
http://www.wayofthefuture.church/
======
ksr
Some context: [http://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/this-new-religion-from-a-
sil...](http://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/this-new-religion-from-a-silicon-
valley-pioneer-worships-ai-as-an-emerging-godhead)

